# Preferred Battery Pack for Two Controllers



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

GeoMetric said:


> Option 1# 2500amps X 415V = 1,037,500 Watts
> Option 2# 4000amps X 260V = 1,040,000 Watts
> ________________________________________
> 
> ...


Option 3..... 4000A x 415V ?


----------

